# long term rental in lanzarote



## bluecat (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've just joined as me and my family are looking to relocate to Lanzarote and would like to initially rent an apartment or house to trial the lifestyle and the area.

Trouble is I've no idea where to look! 

I am a software engineer and intend to telecommute to UK clients and continue my business over in Lanzarote, I'm looking for 3-6 months rental and we can pay the full amount upfront.. I know the law regarding no short term holiday rentals and I wondered if there is a web site for matching up people like us with homeowners who want to rent through the winter? As we would be coming over dec/jan.

Thanks for reading and thanks in advance to anyone with any advice


----------



## jcarlos165 (Aug 15, 2015)

You can use many websites, that think it is not allowed to menthion here. You can go to the most famous UK one, the right one . You will find many estate agencies you can contact.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:


bluecat said:


> Hi everyone, I've just joined as me and my family are looking to relocate to Lanzarote and would like to initially rent an apartment or house to trial the lifestyle and the area.
> 
> Trouble is I've no idea where to look!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with links to several national rental websites


----------

